# Undescended Testicle



## dschles (Jan 23, 2007)

Our 3.5 mos old puppy had one undescended testicle. The vet says it is unlikely to descend and that it will cost significantly more to have him neutered. Are there any medical issues we should be aware of in connection with the undescended testicle? Will the neutering be more risky or the recovery more difficult? 

Also, the breeder told us about the undescended testicle when we picked up the puppy. Would a breeder typically contribute to the extra cost of the neutering?

Thanks.
--Diane


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Hi Diane,

Bugsy had an undescended testicle and it did cost more than neutering a puppy with both testicles down. It's really like having two surgeries at the same time. One is removing the testicle that has descended and the other one is making an incision on his tummy to remove the undescended one. Bugsy went through it without any trouble and went home the same night. He was cranky the first night and really not quite himself the next morning/afternoon but by the evening was better and the 2nd day after surgery was really quite himself. I would definitely expect a longer recovery period than after a regular neutering, as my male Romeo was fine the evening of the surgery. 

There is of course an option of just taking out the descended testicle only, as there is a good chance that the undescended one is sterile. But if it is active the dog will go through puberty, mark and exibit undesireable behavior and there may be a greater chance of testicular cancer. Then you might have to have another surgery to remove it. I think it's easier on the dog to do it at the same time (and cheaper). 

Good luck,


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

dschles said:


> Would a breeder typically contribute to the extra cost of the neutering?
> 
> Thanks.
> --Diane


Diane,
Typically not, but it never hurts to ask. I have not heard before of it costing "significantly" more either. Maybe it depends on the vet and what part of the country you live in, regarding the cost.


----------



## agilitygrandma (Apr 3, 2007)

Teddy had an undescended testicle when he joined our family at the age of 10weeks. The breeder did give us a $200.00 discount because of the anticipated extra cost of neutering him. Our vet didn't want to neuter him at the age of 6 months because he was still pretty little, so suggested we wait a month. In that month, the testicle came down. So it can happen.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Welcome to you AgilityGrandma! It is so nice we have so many new members  You will love it here, so many wonderful members with so much helpful information


----------



## agilitygrandma (Apr 3, 2007)

Thanks Helen,

I'm glad to have found this forum!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, AgilityGrandma and Teddy. Like your name suggests, do you do agility with Teddy?


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Hey Agilitygrandma and welcome to the forum.


----------



## agilitygrandma (Apr 3, 2007)

Thanks for all the welcoming messages!

Yes, Teddy and I do agility together. He's recuperating from a fall off a bed in late November, and I broke my foot in late December, so we're just now resuming our training after a bit of a hiatus!!! Agility is a blast and we love it!! I've been doing agility for 5 years now, starting out with my Bichon Frise, Casper, who is almost 9 and still competing!! I do it for FUN, and you'll never see me on TV or with a MACH! But the "boys" and I really do love it! Do any of you do agility? I've never seen another Havanese at a trial.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Neutering and spaying costs vary so much from one vet to the other. Here it costs us $60 to spay a female and $35 to neuter a male. I would expect the questioned neutering to be somewhere in between but don't really know. And yes it is a very good, reliable vet. We have had puppy buyers to bring their babies back to stay with us to have them "fixed" since it was WAY more expensive where they lived and they just wanted us to handle it.


There are a number of Havanese who do agility. Pam was sent some really spectacular pictures that she used in the Judges Education Power Point but they are all too large to post here. She wants to start doing agility with Posh. I have prepared a niece piece of ground and am getting ready to plant grass on it for a course near the house. I don't know how she thinks we will have time for it but maybe we will.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Agilitygrandma, Oreo will be taking an introduction to agility for puppies in a couple of weeks. He loves obedience and just gets so excited. I am looking forward to training him


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

I just met a lady with 2 Havanese. One is just a pup, but the other is about 2 years old and competes in agility. I would think Havanese would be really good at agility since they love to jump, are intelligent, and are active dogs. My neighbor competes with her 2 Aussies, and says its great fun for the dogs. I'd love to try it, but only for fun and not competition.


----------



## agilitygrandma (Apr 3, 2007)

Hi Helen and Jeanne,

Helen, you and Oreo are just going to LOVE agility. It's so much fun!!! I can't wait to hear about your first class! 

Havanese are such smart little dogs and Teddy picked up agility really quickly! He is just the cutest thing out there on the agility courses!! Everyone can tell how much fun he's having, as he prances around, and he's adorable with his hair flopping all over!! He's great fun to run with, and everyone tells me how cute he is. 

I never thought that I would want to compete in it either, but the trials are also a lot of fun. I just compete to have fun, and we all have a great time, both dogs and me!!! And I've made some wonderful friends in agility. You should try it, Jeanne!! It's really fun! 

Kathy


----------



## gocanes (Dec 18, 2007)

Mojito is going to be eight months old this coming month and has an undescended testicle. We've been waiting to neuter him to see if it would drop but that seems very unlikely. I figure we will proceed with the dual procedure this coming month.


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

my pup had the same problem, the vet told us we needed to take care of this because when this occurs, there's a greater chance of your dog developing cancer. it was a no brainer for us. based on everyones emails, it seems to be more common than i thought. just remember, no jumping or running for a few weeks after his procedure, don't want to tear the stitches.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

The amount of additional time in surgery to retrieve the undescended testicle will vary from 15 minutes to 1 hour depending upon where it's located. You don't have to rush to have the surgery and if you can wait until he's closer to a year there's always the off chance (very rare) that it will drop down by itself. The ring that allows it to move closes off at about six months of age, but there are a few that have surprised their owners by appearing again closer to a year.


----------

